# No reverse!



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok so I'm going to save the ranting for later...so earlier today I went to do a 3 point turn and when it come to go back I put the car in reverse let go off the brake and the car was moving forward I almost hit a car that was in front if me I was totally not expecting it so I pressed on the brake and went back to park then reverse and it engage, didn't think much of it just though the DSG tool longer to engage in reverse since I hear people like it, people don't I dunno a lot of love and hate going on with that thing on here, so got home and then left again to go to the store and I put the car in reverse to exit the driveway and bam! No reverse it just sat there and I would give it some gas and it just revved and I put it in park then back in reverse and nothing so this was my oh sh*t I think is broken moment, I then went back to park and turn it off then back on and it went in reverse no problem, so anybody can shed some light in this??? Not really happy about this since I bought the car 4 days ago :-[


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Yikes..doesnt sound like fun, if you just got it bring it back to the dealer and throw them the keys , you should be covered under warranty and the lemon law. Besides all that might be simple as a shifter linkage, all the best to ya good luck

Sent from my SGH-T499 using Tapatalk


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Aret4Euro said:


> Yikes..doesnt sound like fun, if you just got it bring it back to the dealer and throw them the keys , you should be covered under warranty and the lemon law. Besides all that might be simple as a shifter linkage, all the best to ya good luck
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T499 using Tapatalk



Thanks, I'm trying that tomorrow morning, I only have the power train warranty left but that should cover the tranny if anything is wrong with it right?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, the DSG transmission is part of the "Powertrain"..........


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Keep us posted dude. I'm eager to know what's causing such problem. Also, dealer should definitely take care of this issue warranty or not. It hasn't even been a week since you bought the car. :facepalm:


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Sammzway said:


> Keep us posted dude. I'm eager to know what's causing such problem. Also, dealer should definitely take care of this issue warranty or not. It hasn't even been a week since you bought the car. :facepalm:


Lol yea not even a week, I had to head to the airport today and was all over the place so I didn't have time to take it to the dealer so I left it home an took the jeep, I'm scheduled for 7:30 in the morning tomorrow and lets see what happens, the problem is it doesn't happen all the time but if you try it enough you'll be able to see that engaging in reverse either has a delay or doesn't happen at all. But I'll keep you guys posted about the issue


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I'm waiting in the service department, lets see what they say...before they even looked at the car I got some lecture on how DSG takes a sec to engage in gear and what not:sly:, so watch them come back and say they couldn't find anything wrong with it:banghead: will update later when they give me the lowdown


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

If that happens ask for a tech to come with you so you can show them the issues.

Keep us updated, I've never herd of this issue.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

milan187 said:


> If that happens ask for a tech to come with you so you can show them the issues.
> 
> Keep us updated, I've never herd of this issue.


Well still here waiting...it's been a while so I hope they found something instead of nothing because I know something is definitely not ok somewhere, the only issue is that it's totally random i haven't been able to replicate it at will.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Well finally got an update, the service guy walks into the waiting room and says I have some good and bad news....I take a deep breath and he proceeds to tell me that the bad news is that the mechatronic unit is messed up and that they have to replace it and that the part is like 2k or something like that and then he tells me the good news is that it's covered under the power train warranty, so they are keeping the car he says they were going to order the part overnight and have the car ready tomorrow. I hope that really is the problem and not something else, so has anybody had this mechatronic thing replace on their tranny? Also does anybody recommend a good place to look into an extended warranty as this particular dealer had some crazy prices for them, I think I should look into this sooner than later for safe measure.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

So I've read a couple of post on the DSG forum and it seems like this is how the dealer starts with the MU then the clutch packs and so on until they fix it or warranty goes, I hope I'm not in for a bumpy ride...


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

h8Tr_ said:


> So I've read a couple of post on the DSG forum and it seems like this is how the dealer starts with the MU then the clutch packs and so on until they fix it or warranty goes, I hope I'm not in for a bumpy ride...


Contact this guy for Warranty

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?51537-Chris-Farnham


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

mswlogo said:


> Contact this guy for Warranty
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?51537-Chris-Farnham


Does he work for VW or after market warranty company?


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> Does he work for VW or after market warranty company?


You will get a VW Warranty from him very reasonable price straight shooter.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

mswlogo said:


> You will get a VW Warranty from him very reasonable price straight shooter.


Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

mswlogo said:


> Contact this guy for Warranty
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?51537-Chris-Farnham


Thanks for the info, I'll get in contact with him:thumbup:


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Well a little update, I got a call from the service guy and predictably the part didn't arrive today like he said it would yesterday so now it's going to be a Monday thing


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey just remembered to check back on your topic, im glad your covered under warranty and hope it all works out and doesnt cost you a cent, all the best to you.

Sent from my SGH-T499 using Tapatalk


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

I finally got the car back on Monday I've been driving around for the past few days and I can totally feel the difference in shifting the car is a lot smoother and more responsive to throttle and the best part my reverse works all the time!!! I also noticed an increase in MPGs normally i was seeing around city 19-20 now its more like 24-26 and on the hwy a lot better as well so thats great now one thing that I've been noticing and maybe you guys can tell me if this is normal or not, when i'm coming to a stop right when the car fully stops there is a light "thud sound" coming from the front i'm guessing from the gears downshifting sometimes is more noticeable than other and the only way you can hear it is when the windows are up and the radio off but its not always consistent so i'm just wondering if i should go and tell them to look at it again, since god knows how long the mechatronic unit was busted in the car maybe it caused some wear or damage somewhere else?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

h8Tr_ said:


> I finally got the car back on Monday I've been driving around for the past few days and I can totally feel the difference in shifting the car is a lot smoother and more responsive to throttle and the best part my reverse works all the time!!! I also noticed an increase in MPGs normally i was seeing around city 19-20 now its more like 24-26 and on the hwy a lot better as well so thats great now one thing that I've been noticing and maybe you guys can tell me if this is normal or not, when i'm coming to a stop right when the car fully stops there is a light "thud sound" coming from the front i'm guessing from the gears downshifting sometimes is more noticeable than other and the only way you can hear it is when the windows are up and the radio off but its not always consistent so i'm just wondering if i should go and tell them to look at it again, since god knows how long the mechatronic unit was busted in the car maybe it caused some wear or damage somewhere else?


 hmm I feel like my car has been doing this since I bought it new. My guess is just rough downshift into 1st gear. I guess I just forgot about it.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

milan187 said:


> hmm I feel like my car has been doing this since I bought it new. My guess is just rough downshift into 1st gear. I guess I just forgot about it.


 Yea I figured that was probably it, the car is getting used to first again since before it felt like it would just skip first and start out on second hence the slow initial take off


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Dirty car pic


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice and clean. Glad everything worked out.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea not for long, I think this is going to be one of those hit or miss repairs, car is going back on Wednesday it started to forget how to go in reverse again :-[
Will post new findings incase someone wants to know


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Well got my car yesterday and they replaced the clutch packs and it feels a lot better theres no weird thud when the car is downshifting anymore so if any one has those funky downshifting noises get it checked out I thought it was just a normal thing but no, so far so signs of the original issue with the reverse acting up so hopefully that's the last of that because with only 2 months with the car its been in the shop for a total of 2 weeks, so happy hump day everybody!


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

h8Tr_ said:


> Well got my car yesterday and they replaced the clutch packs and it feels a lot better theres no weird thud when the car is downshifting anymore so if any one has those funky downshifting noises get it checked out I thought it was just a normal thing but no, so far so signs of the original issue with the reverse acting up so hopefully that's the last of that because with only 2 months with the car its been in the shop for a total of 2 weeks, so happy hump day everybody!


 Sorry to hear dude. Sounds like a frustrating chain of events. See if you can trade it in for a new one. I'm sure dealers will try to low ball you but worth a try, you never know.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Sammzway said:


> Sorry to hear dude. Sounds like a frustrating chain of events. See if you can trade it in for a new one. I'm sure dealers will try to low ball you but worth a try, you never know.


 Yea dude definitely going to try that if this thing comes up again before warranty runs out, not really looking forward to out of warranty tranny issues, I already have 3rd gear that started to grind on the TT but that's a 10 year old car with 130k on the clock, I can deal with one tranny but with 2 things start to get messy.


----------



## cucho222 (Nov 3, 2015)

*DSG Powertrain warranty*

I have a 2010 CC with 98000 had the no reverse issue a couple of weeks ago, went to change the oil to the dealer and ask for any extended warranty on that model. To my surprise they did on the gear box. needless to say, they ran the codes and DSG transmission will be replace at no cost!!!! if you have any similar issues make sure you ask!! they try to tell me they were not aware of any extended warranty...

Once I get the part replace I will update the post


----------

